# Toeing in / out speakers AFTER running auddessey



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey there, I've been playing around with my new toy, a Marantz 6007 - and have run 4 Auddessey calibrations in the last couple of days. For the last one, I used the guide here at HTS for my mic positions - 







[/IMG]

I found that my soundstage width shrank a little, but then again I did move my fronts about 2 inches further away from the wall and may have toed them in a little more then usual. I toed them back out, so that the respective speakers are pointed at seat 7, and 8 ( as opposed to 5 and 6 where I usually would have them ) - and found a much improved soundstage with these mic positions ... Question is, do I need to re run auddessey now that I've altered the toe of the speakers slightly?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I would re-run it even though it may not make much difference as it depends on how good your speakers off-axis response is.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

I would turn it off play with the speaker placement and get it to sound best that you can. Then rerun it, the less it needs to fix the better things tend to sound over all.

Play with how far apart the speakers are tow in and out and how far they are placed from the wall both side and front.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Toe in will certainly change the width of the soundstage and the front imaging. I'd certainly run Audissey again,
I don't see any downside. I could help and certainly couldn't hurt.


----------

